# رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الرابع ( برجا بتروناس التوأم )



## +KiMO+ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*لزيارة جميع اجزاء سلسلة
رحلة حول العالم
اضغط علي الرابط القادم

☆ رحلة حول العالم ☆







​   رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الرابع ( برجا بتروناس التوأم  )
​​  _______________________________________







برجا بتروناس التوأم (منارا بركمبر ڤيترونس) يقعان في كوالالمبور ( ماليزيا ) كانا أطول برجين في العالم منذ عام 1998 حتى عام 2004 . 














يبلغ ارتفاع البرجين إلى الطابق العلوي 375 متر, وأما ارتفاعهما مع الهوائي فيصل إلى 452 متر (1,482.9 قدم). 













يوجد بكلا البرجين 88 طابقًا و78 مصعدًا.


 برجي بتروناس، (أو ابراج بتروناس)، المعروف أيضا باسم المنارة بتروناس نسبة لاسم شركة النفط التي طلبت بناية البرجين التوأمين الذين يشكلان واحدة من أكبر واعجب الاعمال الهندسية في العالم.













صممه المهندس المعماري الأرجنتيني سيزار بيلي


  وتم بدء البناء في عام 1998 بعد سبع سنوات بناء برجي بتروناس وأصبح الأطول  في العالم. نظراً لعمق الأساس الذي تقوم عليه، المباني التي بنيت ، يعتبر  هو أعمق أساس في العالم. 













طول بناء الأساس 120 مترا وتم البناء في غضون 12  شهرا "سوليتانتشي باشي" وكلف الكثير من المبالغ الضخمة المطلوبة للحصول على  الخرسانة.










































































​*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*لزيارة جميع اجزاء سلسلة
رحلة حول العالم
اضغط علي الرابط القادم

☆ رحلة حول العالم ☆** 

القادم

رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الخامس ( برج القاهرة )**
_________________________________


*
 *

*
 *
*
​


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2013)

فى منتهى الجمال والروعه
شكرا جدا 
مجهود رائع​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

نورت الموضوع استاذ النهيسي


----------



## soul & life (11 نوفمبر 2013)

روعة جدا .. متابعة


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

نورتي يا نيفيان


----------



## tamav maria (11 نوفمبر 2013)

روووووووووووعه ياكيمو
صور جميله جدا 
خلتنا نلف العالم واحنا قاعدين مطرحنا 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

ميرسي تماف ... نورتي الموضوع


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 نوفمبر 2013)

مجهود جميل يا كيمو شكرا لك


​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 نوفمبر 2013)

ممتازة يا كيموا 
المعلمات اللي انتا كاتبها مع الصور 
الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراً استاذ هشام نورت


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

ميرسي يا بيسو للمرور الجميل


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراً اﺑﻦ ﯾﺴﻮﻋﻨﺎ ، ﻫﺸﺎم اﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪس ، ﻧﯿﻔﯿﺎن للتقييم الرائع


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

روعه بجد صور تحفه 
الاماكن دى جميله اوى 
اختيار موفق جدا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراً ماريا ,, نورتي الموضوع بوجودك الجميل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 نوفمبر 2013)

منظر بياخد العقل بجد

موضوع في قمه الروعه ياكيمو
ربنا يباركك
واكيد متبعاك
ربنا معاك​


----------



## candy shop (11 نوفمبر 2013)

روووووووووووووووعه يا كيمو 
رحله مجانىه جميله 
ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> منظر بياخد العقل بجد
> 
> موضوع في قمه الروعه ياكيمو
> ربنا يباركك
> ...




الف شكر يا بتول للرد الجميل و التقييم الأجمل

نورتي الموضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> روووووووووووووووعه يا كيمو
> رحله مجانىه جميله
> ربنا يوفقك​



شكراً امي كاندي .. نورتي الموضوع


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2013)

* روووووعة يا كيمو الصور بجد مجهودك رائع 
فى انتظار رحلة برج القاهرة لانى من عشاقه وعمرى ما روحتوا*
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

في حد مصري يا رورو ميشوفش برج القاهرة بس !!!! ديه التذكرت بيادوب 1000 جنيه بس ^ل^ رخيصة يعني

تورتشي الموضوع يا رورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> في حد مصري يا رورو ميشوفش برج القاهرة بس !!!! ديه التذكرت بيادوب 1000 جنيه بس ^ل^ رخيصة يعني
> 
> تورتشي الموضوع يا رورو



*ايووووووون انا يا كيمو ايه ده انت متعرفش انى مش مصرية 
انا فرنساوية يابنى هههههههههههه *


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

ايوة فرنسوية من اسبانيا , صح


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> ايوة فرنسوية من اسبانيا , صح



*لا يابنى فرنساوية من روض الفرج هههههه :a63::a63:*:a63:


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه ايوة الي هي عاصمة ايطاليا


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> ههههههههههههههه ايوة الي هي عاصمة ايطاليا


*ايون هى دى عاصمة مدغشقر الله ينور عليك *
:t32::t32::t32:


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*لازم يعنى تجيبوا فى سيرة المعمارى

إنما الانشائى يعينى عليه _ دائما يعمل فى صمت 

لأ و لو حصل حاجة للبرج : الانشائى هو اللى يروح السجن وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 نوفمبر 2013)

روعة ياواد ياكيمو
متابعة متابعة
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لازم يعنى تجيبوا فى سيرة المعمارى
> 
> إنما الانشائى يعينى عليه _ دائما يعمل فى صمت
> 
> لأ و لو حصل حاجة للبرج : الانشائى هو اللى يروح السجن وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء*



هو انتي الأنشائي بتاع البرجين التوأم يا ايريني ولا ايه ^_^


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> روعة ياواد ياكيمو
> متابعة متابعة
> ​



اهلاااااااااا ي لايا .. نورتي الموضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراًللتقييم الجميل واﺛﻘﻪ ﻓﯿﻚ ﯾﺎرب ، اﺑﻦ ﯾﺴﻮﻋﻨﺎ ، ﻫﺸﺎم اﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪس ، ﻧﯿﻔﯿﺎن ، max mike ، +إﯾﺮﯾﻨﻰ+ ، YOYO JESUS

نورتو الموضوع


----------



## روزا فكري (13 نوفمبر 2013)

اول مره اسمع عنهم بس بجد تحفه
تسلم ايدك ياكيمو وعايزين رحلات تانيه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 نوفمبر 2013)

انشألله يا روزا ,, ميرسبي لذوقك


----------



## +KiMO+ (15 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراً جداً جداً جداً للتقييم الرائع و التشجيع الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياة حضرتك امي امة


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (11 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع جداً ومعلومات قيمة وصور بديعة 
 شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز الرب يباركك
 ويبارك عملك ويعوض تعب محبتك .
والمجد دائماً لربنا يسوع المسيح آمين .​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> موضوع رائع جداً ومعلومات قيمة وصور بديعة
> شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز الرب يباركك
> ويبارك عملك ويعوض تعب محبتك .
> والمجد دائماً لربنا يسوع المسيح آمين .​



شكراً اخي الحبيب الكرمة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> مجهود رائع


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (18 ديسمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع جدا


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> مجهود رائع جدا










 جداً ^_^


----------



## kalimooo (18 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور يا باشا 
يناخد ثقافة ببلاش
الرب يباركك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (18 ديسمبر 2013)

ممتاز ياكيمو 
مشكوور ع المجهود الكبير دا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> مشكور يا باشا
> يناخد ثقافة ببلاش
> الرب يباركك



شكراً يا باشا  

نورت الموضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ممتاز ياكيمو
> مشكوور ع المجهود الكبير دا
> ربنا يباركك



 :01F577~130: :01F577~130: :01F577~130:


----------



## aalyhabib (18 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع  جميل  .. ووفرت لي  تذاكر  الطيران
أشكرك  حبيبي
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> موضوع  جميل  .. ووفرت لي  تذاكر  الطيران
> أشكرك  حبيبي
> ​



خلاص هاتهم بقي ههههههههه

نورت الموضوع استاذي الغالي


----------



## nardeen (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*ياااا لهوي ايه دة كله تحفه ميرسي يا استاذ كيمو للمعلومات دي *


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

نورتي الموضوع يا ناردين


----------



## ايفا (11 يناير 2014)

شكراا على المعلومات الحلوة


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

ايفا قال:


> شكراا على المعلومات الحلوة






شكراً ليكي ايفا


----------



## الملكة العراقية (16 يناير 2014)

رااائع جدااا 
مرسي للموضوع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 يناير 2014)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> رااائع جدااا
> مرسي للموضوع
> ربنا يباركك



اشكرك الملكة العراقية

نورتي الموضوع​


----------

